# What kind of students does usc except



## Ike (Jul 7, 2005)

hi im ike (sophmore highschool), ive been making movies for a long time, and have been building on a portfolio of all of them, i have a 2.9ish gpa as of now... But what I am trying to find out is what kind of students usc's willing to except 4.0's? rich people? and if so where do i stand and what do i have to work on


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey,

I'd expect that richness isn't a factor (as long as you pay - lol) but most prestigious film schools want a great portfolio and pretty good scores and grades. If you've got the portfolio under way already concentrate on getting good grades, lots of extracurricular stuff, and other resume paddings. Good luck!


----------



## alex c (Jul 7, 2005)

SAT and grades are a must. you better be in like the top 20-10% of your class. and as for a portfolio, they dont accept films. start writing, and writing alot. theyre gonna wanna see a writing sample, i think.

good luck.


----------



## M. Brandon Guercio (Jul 7, 2005)

Or instead of guessing you could do 2 minutes of research on their website and find this.  USC Undergrad Requirements


----------



## M. Brandon Guercio (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh and one more thing without a 3.9 and a 29 or higher ACT (not sure SAT), unless you Dad is a famous director, good luck.


----------

